# Fasten your seatbelt and fly over Ireland



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2014)

So much green. Beautiful. Love the old castles too.


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Pappy said:


> So much green. Beautiful. Love the old castles too.



The green us startling Pappy. When I first came here the grass looked fake to me because it's such an intense green color. But it's real.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Nice!



You could handle that surfer boy. :yes:


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty. My niece is getting married in Ireland this summer. Im not going though. Not in the budget. In the process of buying a condo and have dental work going on too. Too much going out and not enough coming in to fit a trip like that into the budget. Plus I hate dealing with airports.


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Pretty. My niece is getting married in Ireland this summer. Im not going though. Not in the budget. In the process of buying a condo and have dental work going on too. Too much going out and not enough coming in to fit a trip like that into the budget. Plus I hate dealing with airports.



Ireland is a fabulous choice for weddings; very romantic setting. Hope someday you will make it here. Never say never.


----------

